# Align - How Long Did It Take For You?



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Please just respond if it did work for you and when you started to see results. I know it didnt work for everyone, but I dont want to hear that right now. This is my last ditch hope and I dont want to hear that it's not going to work. I'm only day 3 and have had bad cramps the first 3 days (and pain isnt my problem). Just wondering how long it took for everyone and was it a gradual thing or did you suddenly one day seem to be better while on it? I havent noticed any change yet, not even in the slightest, but it's too early I know...just anxious


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hiyou need to give ANY probiotic a minimum of two weeks, you may not even see any inprovement after 3 or 4 weeks. there is also the possibility that Align isnt the right probiotic for you and you may need to try a different one or two. But dont worry too much, sadly probiotic therapy takes time. sometimes alot of time.The gas and cramps that you have been experiancing may be due to teh herx reaction or die off. it should pass in 3 - 14 days. if it gets too much, just stopp taking it for a few days and start again. rest as much as you can while you are going through the herx, it will help you to get through it.all teh best Ian


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Ian! As long as I know it is benefiting me, I can suck it up and deal with the pain. I dont care what it has to take to get rid of this! I have tried other probiotics, but am willing to admit I did not give them enough time, nor did I take them alone. I was so desperate at the start I was taking any supplement someone said would help and all together. This time, I am doing Align and all by itself and sticking with it for at least 8 weeks. The hard part is waiting...especially since its been SO long already. Are you free from your IBS symptoms? What helped you?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiI am 98% free of IBS, GERD amd GAstritis now after almost 20 years. i still have a bad day here and there but that is life. Probiotics fixed me, but it took 12 years and trying alot of different strains. i hope you find some relief with it, but here is some info that may help you get the best from the probiotics.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.The Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 are showing very good results consistently for IBS and there is also emerging studies that may show it does good things for SIBO as well, teh Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V seems to get on very well with women for reasons as yet unknown (although i am hatching a theory or two!)if you can, try and avoid supermarket own brand probiotics and get them from a good healthfood store. if they are astronomically expensive, your probably paying for the name of the brand rather than anything else, so check the strains and ingredients against other brands so you dont spend more than you have to. personally i think all probiotucs should be free for all.CHeersIan


----------

